
Majority of U.S. public school students are in poverty - _pius
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/majority-of-us-public-school-students-are-in-poverty/2015/01/15/df7171d0-9ce9-11e4-a7ee-526210d665b4_story.html
======
cheez
This is a neverending spiral primarily due to the lack of marriage in lower
income families.

